# Britten - Diversions 'Nocurne' arr. for electornics



## nicksutton (Apr 26, 2015)

hi in nick!

my first post! im a compser in bristol, uk.

I work for film companies and teaching / lecturing. I write a lot! i was classically trained in piano and viola, and then found composing was the was I could get the music out.

next month I have electronica coming out but as I was digging around I found this beautiful work by Benjamin Britten that I scored for electronics!

Glory be to Paul Wittgenstein and his left hand! I hope you enjoy.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mrsutton%2Fsets


----------

